# Bloomington Area Sitings???



## [email protected]

Anybody find anything in southern Indiana yet? all the posts seem to be about everything but hunting! I wanna know if you went out, where, and if you found any!!!


----------



## breezytaylor

I've been Out hunting almost everyday for the last week and I haven't found any  Monroe County close to Martinsville


----------



## bloomshroomer19

I've been out every day faithfully and nothing!!


----------



## otter

Guys, I found blacks north of Martinsville on Monday. They are up but are tiny. The good news is, all the snow we received this winter packed down the leaves really well and they will be much easier to see than last year when it was fluffy so to speak.


----------



## morelmama

I've checked two favorite sites this weekend. I haven't found anything but am hopeful for tomorrow!


----------



## cloudhidden

I found a couple dozen on Saturday in southern Brown County, then picked six from a spot behind the house near Gnawbone. All were blacks and all were pretty small. Another week and it should be rocking!


----------



## meekmorel

I was hunting in Brown county Saturday, and seen nothing, but heard of some people finding a few


----------



## greenedog

I'm west of Bloomington in Greene County and have found a few.....but it's been tuff so far!


----------



## goosepond monster

My grandma and I found a few small greys last Friday and Saturday in western Greene County. I'm hoping they'll be up in force this weekend.


----------

